# BLD set up moves



## CDcuber (Feb 8, 2014)

I am new to BLD and does anyone have tips for 3x3 BLD set up moves? I seem to get confused on what moves to use(especially while solving corners)


----------



## Mikel (Feb 8, 2014)

Hi! It would be helpful to know what method you are using for us to give you help with corner set-up moves. Most beginners use Old Pochmann, so I'll assume you are using that. In OP, you need to bring the sticker you want to solve into the RFD sticker piece for your set-up. This should take no more than 2 moves. For example if you need to solve the piece with sticker LDB, you would do a D2 set-up move to bring it to the RFD piece. Then you can do the modified Y-perm to swap the pieces, and finally undo the setup moves.

If you want more examples, I made a tutorial on how to solve the 2x2 blindfolded (same as corners on 3x3) that has a list of all the setup moves for every corner case for Old Pochmann.

http://www.instructables.com/id/Solving-a-2x2-Rubiks-Cube-Blindfolded/


----------



## RageCuber (Feb 9, 2014)

Good to finally see you here! The method is OP by the way.
if someone says a target like:RFD or URB: it means R=Right F=Front D=Down.
which is different than FDR(RFD does not = FDR), the difference is that since "F" is first, you choose
to shoot to that sticker, and not the others. with that info use this chart* to learn the ones you have
trouble with. 
UBR = R D' (Y-perm) D R'
UFR = F (Y-perm) F'
UFL = F R' (Y-perm) R F'
FLU = F' D (Y-perm) D' F 
FRU = R2 D' (Y-perm) D R2
FRD = R F (Y-perm) F' R'
FLD = D (Y-perm) D'
LFU = F2 (Y-perm) F2
LFD = D2 R (Y-perm) R' D2
LBD = D2 (Y-perm) D2
BUR = R' F (Y-perm) F' R
BDL = D' R (Y-perm) R' D
BDR = D' (Y-perm) D 
RUF = R' (Y-perm) R
RUB = R2 (Y-perm) R2
RDB = R (Y-perm) R'
RDF = Y-perm
DFL = F' (Y-perm) F
DFR = F' R' (Y-perm) R F
DBR = R2 F (Y-perm) F' R2
DBL = D F' (Y-perm) F D'
*I got this from Zane C's tutorial


----------



## JaccaTheCuber (Apr 22, 2016)

Should i do algorithmic or intuitive set up moves?


----------



## rishirs321 (Apr 22, 2016)

Try to understand how the setup moves work instead of just learning the algorithms. That should suffice.


----------



## YouCubing (Apr 22, 2016)

You two do realize that this thread is 2 years old right?


----------

